# Bob Beers Show Long Island??



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE HO SHOW AT THE HUNTINGTON HILTON IN MELVILLE LONG ISLAND NY WILL BE? i know one past but when is the new show coming?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*HOCARS Show in NY is April 18th*

10 AM to 2 PM
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville, NY


----------

